# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Que podemos hacer cuando un niño te descubre un truco

## Mago Habibi

Por todos es sabido que cuando actuamos para niños siempren cogen confianza y te interrumpen cada vez que pueden motivado también en que les hacemos muy participes de los juegos que hacemos.

Al contrario que la mayoria de los adultos, si en un momento determinado te descubren un truco o saben como hacerlo (recordemos que artilugios como el fp lo venden muchas veces por la calle) te lo saltan en un momento a voces descubriendo por ejemplo como has cambiado de color o has hecho desaparecer un pañuelo. 

Podemos dar ideas para poder salir de uno de estos momentos de apuro...

Si por ejemplo, en alguna ocasión, ante una cogida evidente, nos descubren un fp, no porque lo hagas bien sino porque lo conoce o porque su padre se lo ha hecho tantas veces sin saber manejarlo que al final el niño le ha descubierto... o el que te gira una carta desconfiando y descubre que no es la misma, y siempre que no tengamos otra salida.


Al niño en cuestión le podemos decir:

A ver... tu ... ¿Como te llamas? ....      _ Jose_       Pues Jose fuera de aqui hombre. 


Haciendolo de forma jocosa incluso el publico reirá. 

 :roll:

----------


## Felipe

Creo que el problema fundamental con los niños (aparte de buscar juegos adecuados para ellos e intentar mantener su atención) es su rapidez y expontaneidad. Hay que procurar evitar que "metan mano" donde no deben a no ser que tú quieras (no se admiten gracias que os conozco).

En el caso del fp, si lo has hecho bien pero el niño te descubre porque lo conoce, no porque te haya pillado, pues ya sabes que hay que escamotearlo rápidamente, mostrar tu extrañeza con su comentario y demostrar que no llevas nada. Acto seguido invitas al niño a que participe en otro juego. Pero no le mandes fuera ¿y si es el niño del cumple?

----------


## ignoto

Siempre puedes dejar de lado esos juegos con los que no te sientes seguro.
Hasta la fecha no he tenido problemas con el FP. Decir que lo gasto todas las semanas, incluso delante de mis hijos que lo han visto tirado por ahí, sin que nadie lo haya visto hasta la fecha.
El saber que has utilizado un FP puede ser un buen tanto para tí si redondeas el juego enseñándoles los diez dedos y las palmas de ambas manos (yo hago magia con las mangas a la altura de los codos así que nunca me dicen que me lo he metido dentro de una) para, justo entonces, hacerlo aparecer de la otra mano o sacándoselo del cogote (eso le encanta a mis hijos).

No es cuestión de qué hacer si te pillan sino de que no te pueden pillar.

Aunque todos tenemos algún que otro día malo (en mi caso son la mayoría pero ya me he resignado), la mayor parte de las "pilladas" se suelen deber a que el juego no está ensayado lo suficiente o a que la rutina no tiene una construcción correcta.

Lo mejor que creo que se puede hacer en estos casos es hablar con otro mago. Que él vea nuestra rutina y nos muestre los fallos. Suele ser de gran ayuda.

----------


## Mago Habibi

Realmente no me refiero que te pillen el truco por una mala ejecución pues eso nunca me ha preocupado excesivamente. Ensayo los juegos hasta la saciedad.

Me refiero más al conocimiento del secreto o por algún volteo de carta por parte de algún espectador o niño. Los niños no se callan. Eso sale fuera de nuestro ambito de control. 

El otro día vi a un mago que cambiando de color el pañuelo los niños le decian: "¡¡¡Abre la mano!!!" . EL juego fue impecable y la ejecución tambien pero sabeis como son los niños...   :Wink:  

El dijo: "Quereis que abra la mano?. Pues sabies que os digo.... Que no me da la gana" con un gesto de picardia.

Que salida podemos dar a una situación de ese tipo? Me refiero a salidas cómicas para dar un "pase torero".

  :roll:

----------


## ignoto

Tal vez lo mejor sea no darles la oportunidad de decir nada. Mientras están con la boca abierta, no buscan cosas dónde no deben.

----------


## kike

Este ultimo mes he estado cada viernes haciendo magia a niños en un colegio, hay niños de todos los tipos... antes de hacer estas sesiones no tenia nada de experiencia en niños y esto me ha servido muxisimo a la hora de saber como presentar cada efecto, los efectos q mas les gustan...

bueno, salir con pidardia d una situacion asi comprometida es lo mejor q puedes hacer. hay niños q saben lo del FP xq tienen la tipica caja de magia borras q viene con un FP de caballo, q es enorme y se nota muxisimo, y qando vas a hacer el efecto esta el tipico listillo q dice, yo lo se yo lo se... te lo metes en el fp, lo enfundas y le enseñas la mano a ese en concreto, y al abrir la mano sera el q mas se sosprenda, jejeje, no falla. 

ante los niños descaraos, tu mas... nunca permitir que se te suban a caballo, que muxos niños estan muy salvages en estos tiempos q corren, jejejeje.


un saludo
 :twisted:

----------


## magoalex

No he trabajado mucho con niños/as (no por falta de ganas), pero se me ocurre que una buena solución podría ser estar prevenido.

¿Cómo saber si hay algún niño/a puede conocer un efecto que vamos a utilizar? Pués preguntando al principio de la sesión si alguien sabe o le gusta hacer magia.

Si alguien contesta que sí, se le puede sondear un poquillo (evitando entrar en detalles que no nos interesen) y a la vista de lo que veamos ver si es necesario darle importancia y hacerlo nuestro cómplice (o sobornarlo si es necesario, jejeje) o no merece la pena preocuparnos.

Como he dicho, es una opinión. No sé qué os parace.

----------


## Raistlin

Yo creo que entiendo bien lo que quiere decir habibi...por poner un ejemplo... el otro dia en el colegio de mi hermano llevaron a actuar a un mago  y yo fui a verlo (estoy hablando de un publico de 9 - 10 años) y el mago hacia una rutina de levitacion y el chico subia y bajaba objetos...cuando salta la bendita profesora - Ala niños habeis visto como es posible que haga eso es magia eh!!....o alguno sabe como lo hace y Salto un niño pues yo si  porque el chico mago  tiene enganchado ahi tal cosa..y con eso hacia que la bola subiese y bajase...a mi se me quedo la misma cara que al mago que actuaba ....el pobre mago se quedo blanco boqui-abierto si saber que decir...la profesora igual...la salida que nuestro compañero escogio fue pasar a otro juego pero no supo que decir ...entonces claro que haces tu cuando has hecho un juego que piensas que lo dominas a la perfeccion y un diablillo de estos te salta con esto?

----------


## sertxos83

a esos niños se les sube al escenario y se le da una colleja por mamones jejeje, yo que llevo muy poco en esto de la magia le hice un par de trucos a mis primos pequeños que rondan entre los 8 y 12 años y lo pase muy mal, los jodios no se callaban y como me descuidase me intentaban levantar las cartas, eso si les dije que por plastas no les hago mas juegos jeje


saludos

----------


## VANISH

me parecen interesantes todas las respuestas pero yo creo que hay que dejar pasar los grititos develadores con una cara graciosa y por ej: un caramelo.
nadie abrira la boca .

gracias
 :Smile1:

----------


## cyberpaquito

En mi experiencia (corta como mago, más extensa como actor) a la hora de evitar molestos e inconvenientes comentarios, procedan de donde procedan, yo lo que hago es meterle música a las rutinas intercalandola con la charla. A un volúmen adecuado consigo dos cosas, que al listillo en cuestión no se le escuche, y que ante esa imposibilidad no le quede más remedio que incorporarse a mi espectáculo y se ponga a verlo (o marcharse claro está...)
A mi me funciona, si la idea puede ayudar a alguien...

Salud y magia

----------


## ign

Un detalle que utiliza un amigo mío cuando tiene que hacer magia infantil: Se guarda en el bolsillo dos tarjetas, una amarilla y otra roja. Si algún niño se desmadra de más, le saca la amarilla y le dice:
"Sabes qué es esto, ¿no? A la próxima te saco la roja y expulsión" (mostrando también la roja).
Queda gracioso y le suele funcionar.
Un saludo.

----------


## Karlim Karras

Tengo 28 años. Yo llevo trabajando con niños desde que era niño. Y me he percatado que cuando hay niños pillos debes hacerlos participar por dos razones:
1 porque al niño le va encantar ayudarte
2 porque tienes que hacer algo que lo deje asombrado y entonces quede como que lo que dijo anteriormente del acto talvez no era cierto.

Magicordialmente

Karlim

----------


## Mega

Tienes razón Karlim.

A los niños hay que hacerlos participar. No hay nada como la interacción para "Controlarlos".

No trabajo para niños, pero por un compromiso con la escuela de mis hijos, me ha tocado ya por 5 años seguidos, ir a la escuela y hacer una presentación a 3-4 clases el día del trabajo. 

Aunque trabajo producción electrónica e informática, elijo mostrar Magia explicando a los chicos que Conocimiento es poder y en la escuela se puede adquirir mucho poder estudiando. También les aclaro que la Magia es una forma artística y divertida de dar demostraciones de conocimientos.

El asunto es que me ha tocado presentarme a al menos 15 grupos de chicos y algo que si marca mi presencia en estos eventos, es que soy el único padre que logra CONTROLAR a todos los chicos de edades de 5 a 11 de una forma que los propios maestros no pueden.

*¿Como los controlo?*

*1-* La amenza :D
Les advierto que necesito concentrarme para que todos pasemos un rato divertido y si mantienen silencio pueden disfrutar más de mi tiempo limitado. 

Si luego de esta advertencia en medio de la función algún chico interrumpe, pauso y le pregunto a todos ¿Por qué he pausado? ¿Quieren que pause hasta terminar el tiempo o continuamos? Se sorprenderán de la cantidad de apoyo que se puede recibir de los chicos que ya están disfrutando la presentación. 

Algo que les aclaro es que TODO lo que hago ellos también pueden hacer adquiriendo conocimientos y si logran entender como hago algún efecto es porque tienen capacidad para la magia. Solo que un verdadero mago no comparte el secreto y es la prueba que tienen que pasar para saber si de verdad pueden ser magos.

*2-* La participación.
La primer vez que hice esto, quien quedó sorprendido fui yo. No trabajo para niños, pero la primer vez que me tocó trabajar con un grupo y creanme que estaban bastante alterados, pude controlarlos de la siguiente manera....

Inicié una rutina en la cual produje 9 monedas de $.50 USD. No son muy comunes y pude utilizar esto para indicar que cada una de las monedas tenía características mágicas diferentes y le mostraría cuales eran si cooperaban. 

Según producía cada moneda, se la pasaba al chico más alborotado y lo paraba en frente de todo el público pidiendo que la sostenga al nivel de la vista para que todos la puedan ver y preste atención y haga silencio porque le iba a mostrar algo con su moneda mágica.

Cada moneda que producía, iba reduciendo el ruido en el salón y al producirlas todas continué con cartas, cuerdas, pañuelos, etc... 

Cada vez que uno se desconcentraba, le tomaba la muñeca y le decia que eligiria otro voluntario.

Cuando terminé mis rutinas comencé a tomar las monedas de vuelta una por una, y efectuar un efecto diferente con cada moneda hasta eventualmente recuperarlas todas. Esa fue la conclusión de mi presentación. Inicié con monedas, continué con otros artefactos y finalicé con la conclusión de mi rutina de monedas.

Control total. Lo sorprendente es que los 9 chicos de peor comportamiento fueron los que mejor se comportaron desde el momento que recibieron sus monedas en mano.

----------


## El_caos

BUena, buena mega,,, hasta ahora lo que se me ha ocurrido es salir del paso con algunas bromas como por ejemplo,,cito textual "Que lindo el niño(con los dientes apretados y exajerando la mueca, para que el resto se de cuenta que es broma), ¿porqué no le va a dar de comer a las pirañas?", lo que provoca bastantes risas. O también, " Vaya a hacerle cariño a gato salvaje al patio de la casa!, ya?, o "¿Porqué no saca a pasear la tortuga",,, insisto y eso me da el tiempo suficiente para ilvanar el siguiente juego, ya que el "niño" se a quedado un poco acallado por las risas, y ojo que no se ve avergonzado.
 :twisted:  :o

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿Conoces el gimmick de la guillotina en la que pones el cuello del espectador en el agujero central y dos zanahorias en los laterales de forma que, al caer la hoja, sólo las zanahorias son cortadas? Pues sacas al niño... y pones una zanahoria en el centro....

----------


## Mega

:D muy buenos los comentarios. 

En mi última me salió uno que dijo "Mi papa sabe hacer eso" y le contesté, "Pero el no está entreteniendo a tus amigos. Yo si.". 

Pienso que también sería bueno ser un poco indiferente. Intencionalmente creando un ángulo para que el niño listo no pueda ver bien y comentar que el no tiene que ver porque ya lo sabe todo. :D Quizás perdonar el chico luego de un par de efectos con la condición que deje a sus amigos disfrutar sin interrupciones.

Lo que si me parece curioso y no se si les ha pasado a ustedes es que algún chiquillo divulga el secreto. No por que lo captó, si no porque piensa DES-COMPLICADO.

En un par de ocasiones me he visto en una situación en la cual el niño dice. "Oh no, la monada no la pusiste en esa mano." y el padre le insiste que si. El truco es tan sencillo que un niño lo comprende mientras un adulto se trata de romper el cerebro buscando la solución COMPLICADA. 

Lo cierto es que el niño solo usa sentido común y puede deducir una conclusión sin verdaderamente SABER que hiciste o dejaste de hacer.

No trabajo para niños aunque las veces que me ha tocado trabajar con niños, me resulta toda una experiencia.

¡Exitos!

----------


## Patricio

Hace años:
Trabajaba de profesor(de una rama de ingenieria un poco rara, que no biene al caso) y al reves que el tema que nos trata, los alumnos eran ingenieros, y todos mayores que yo. Y tenia la misma sensacion(y si me pillan con preguntas que desconozco); un profesor veterano, me explico:
1º Aqi tu eres el jefe, y debes aprender a manejar a tus alumnos(publico) con elegancia, sin perder los papeles, pero sin debilidad.
2ºPractica, mucha practica..

Saludos

----------


## ERNEKOF

Cuando un chico dice: "Yo se como lo hace, tiene un dedo de goma" antes que termine de decir "goma" disparo un dispositivo electrico que enciende un papel flash que esta disimulado encima de la mesa. Ahi hago aparecer del fuego una moneda firmada por algun chico que desaparecio al comienzo de mi actuacion. El efecto es que por el fuego todos se olvidan de la ultima frase del chico. Interrumpo cualquier juego y disparo el papel flash. Desencaja a la gente y casi siempre funciona.

----------


## swaze

> ¿Conoces el gimmick de la guillotina en la que pones el cuello del espectador en el agujero central y dos zanahorias en los laterales de forma que, al caer la hoja, sólo las zanahorias son cortadas? Pues sacas al niño... y pones una zanahoria en el centro....


Deje de hacer eso cuando me quede sin publico...en cambio zanahorias tenia pa rato xD

Yo lo que suelo hacer es cuando es un truco de cartas darle el mazo a otro chaval y decirle que elija una carta, que me la enseñe y hacer a ese chiquillo que adivine la carta (el tipico juego de ir descartando lo que nos conbiene) cuando acabo el chaval ta que no se lo cree y yo le digo..."andaaa dinos como lo hicistes..." la mitad de las veces contestan magia.

En cuanto al fp una vez uno me dijo eso es u ndedo de goma y yo muy seguro de mi mismo (ya habia descargado el dedo) le extendi las manos y le pedi que me quitase el dedo de goma...10 minutos despues aun seguia tirando...

----------


## JOSE MAGIC

MUY RARA TIENE QUE SER LA OCASION COMO PARA QUE UN NIÑO  T DESCUBRA UN FP YO PROBE CENAR CON MI FAMILIA CON UN FP Y NO SE DIERON CUENTA Y ESTUBE COMIENDO Y PASANDO LA MANO DE UN LADO A OTRO SIN QUE SE EXTRAÑARAN POR NADA HACED LA PRUEBA , SI MANEJAS BIEN EL FP NO TE LO PILLAN :P

----------


## ignoto

> MUY RARA TIENE QUE SER LA OCASION COMO PARA QUE UN NIÑO  T DESCUBRA UN FP YO PROBE CENAR CON MI FAMILIA CON UN FP Y NO SE DIERON CUENTA Y ESTUBE COMIENDO Y PASANDO LA MANO DE UN LADO A OTRO SIN QUE SE EXTRAÑARAN POR NADA HACED LA PRUEBA , SI MANEJAS BIEN EL FP NO TE LO PILLAN :P


¿No hay otra cosa en la magia infantil?
¿Toda una sesión a base de FP?  :evil:

----------


## humorymagia

El Miércoles 31/10 un amigo organizo una fiesta de Halloween, y me pidió que si podía actuar para 30 niños ( solamente )… Y os cuento… Como todos ( o casi todos ) habéis dicho algo sobre el FP, yo había puesto un pie en el escenario y ya un par de niños estaban gritando que la magia no existía!! Bueno, pues nada mas sacar un pañuelo, los mismo niños diciendo que iba a desaparecer metiendo el pañuelo en mano ( bueno ya sabéis el procedimiento ) lo mas triste es que mi rutina no era esa, y que todo el mundo a la par gritaba,  SE TE NOTA, SE TE NOTA… y os digo una cosa, me quería morir en ese momento.. me imagine que si esto me pasa en una rutina en la cual yo utilizo FP… creo que me haría chiquitito y saldría corriendo del lugar!!! A veces no es que realices mal el juego, es que a veces la “magia en general” esta al alcance de cualquiera, en Internet, en tiendas, incluso aquí en Madrid en un centro comercial hay un vendedor ambulante que lo tiene todo expuesto!! Solamente espero que no nos pase nada parecido a ninguno en un futuro…

Muchos Exitos…

----------


## Mago Manè

Lo mejor para salir airoso ante los niños es tener un par de frases que les haga reir, "por favor este niño tiene padre" o " me encantan los niños, pero ahora no tengo hambre, jeje que pena". Mientras se rien tenes tempo de escamotear lo que sea, pero por favor si no quieren matar la magia demustrelen que estaban equivocados en lo que decian, como parte del juego...

----------

